
Reverse engineering 3D printer protocols - karlalopez
http://layer0.authentise.com/reverse-engineering-3d-printer-protocols.html
======
chrisbennet
Don't most of the consumer 3D printers use some sort of open source software?
I wonder what he is reverse engineering.

------
dekhn
This article makes no sense at all.

